# DynaBore Coating



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Have any of you used this DyanBore Coating in any of your rifles/pistols/shotguns???? It's supposed to be a ceramic coating that fills in the pits and hollows of your barrel and make it easier to load and clean. Just wondering.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use something that's like that. Its a "molly" coating lube though. It works great in the centerfire guns, but I don't dare try it in the "smokepole"


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

hey bears butt now if you would have said dyna tek bore coating. i would say yes knight rifles uses it on all of their muzzle loaders these days. as for personal using no but i do have some knight muzzle loaders with it and cant really say if it works as advertised but i can say the barrel sure does look nice. inside out and inside.


----------

